# How do the private schools compare to public schools in Canada?



## Gums (May 25, 2011)

Hello! I am new here. My husband is currently considering a job in Dubai. We would move as a family, so my husband, myself and our two girls, ages 4 and 8. 

I was browsing this forum and I have found lots of great information (thank you!). I read the school thread but I am bewildered by it. In Canada, my child and all the children I know go to public schools.

I would love a little bit more information about the differences between the school system I am accustomed to and the various types of private schools in Dubai. Do they use different theories of teaching? Other than the language and the cost, what separates the private schools? So if there are any Canadian or Americans around who have experience with the NA school system and can compare it, it would be much appreciated. 

Feel free to move this if it should have gone in the schools thread!


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

Gums said:


> Hello! I am new here. My husband is currently considering a job in Dubai. We would move as a family, so my husband, myself and our two girls, ages 4 and 8.
> 
> I was browsing this forum and I have found lots of great information (thank you!). I read the school thread but I am bewildered by it. In Canada, my child and all the children I know go to public schools.
> 
> ...


They are pretty much the same . The teachers turnover is very high and they not go through any special screening (police clearance, sex offenders list etc) as back in Canada. Not to forget you pay through the nose here while back home your taxes pay for the schooling. Lastly there is no special education (gifted or like).


----------

